# Mudsons, Suburban Tank or Commuter Loco?



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Sometimes I have memories that seem so real, yet can challenge my sanity, a frail state of being to begin with. 
1960, I was 10, we moved to West Englewood/ Teaneck NJ. Dad was given a year of Study at Columbia University in NYC. Weekends the family would travel into the City to see the sights. I remembered seeing steam locomotives pulling passenger trains... not ordinary locos, but an odd breed of big short locos, quick to start and stop. Dad had a weak trait of the Trains Gene, mine Dominant of course, he humored me (us) by traveling along the tracks when he could.
Cliffy's research regarding B'mann's 10 wheeler got me thinking about the chassis I bought.
I model 1900s, so a 60s loco won't cut it, I be backing up ... reverse engineering. While researching these locos a person mentioned they ran in 1960.
the players.... 








While a 2-6-6 and I want a 4-6-4 I like the rear end and the fire box style.








This little jewel was Forney's first Commuter loco. Didn't need a big tender for short hauls, half a tender does fine.
Same style, but modern.








This was my memory ....








The Mudson, a 4-6-4T, but not really a hudson when you add the T.
The next gem is the one that opened my search, it has the lines...








The fancy rods add a nice touch of the times.









My scratch in the dirt plans are:the sloped side tender with tall fuel bunker, the 4-6-4 wheel arrangement with Central of Georgia era and the Grand Trunks clean lines. Back dating includes an archbar truck under the trunk.
I have a donor that is surprisingly close when mounted on the Annie chassis and keeping her Valves.
An Aristo 0-4-0 has volunteered. The boiler only needs one added course and the cab is close enough with one more window cut in per side. An old sloped back tender shell has been in the junk pile since the water car bash before LC, I have a truck from the tender.
Here's my story: The V and TW RR only runs 35 miles, from Vail it's West 20 miles to the smelter in Tucson and 15 miles SE to the mine. The roads has a C-16 for freight drags and a 4-4-0 high stepper for the Varnish and Brass Hat Special. The Mudson will make the high grade ore runs, highballing all the way. The Conductor has to pay for any missing bags of ore... no slowing down through the city.
The Commuters were commonly set up as double enders and might have a cow kicker on the trunk end. Oh, it's my decision to call the rear a trunk

Don't expect much speed 

When I was sick Lownote made a model of this engine. I missed the thread, but came across it during my searches.








John


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Neat engine, that should be a fun bash, please post pics


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

That's a fine roster of reference pics John, nice research!
Looking forward to seeing how you approach this neat project.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Very cool project! 

I'm always surprised at how many steam locomotives were still in regular service during my lifetime, yet as far as I can recall I never saw any. Of course, I was only five in 1960, and we never lived near any railroads.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

John;

The suburban tank locomotives were specialists in commuter service. They were built so they would not require turning, AND so they could run as well in reverse as forward. You have several fine examples among your photos.

Back in the late 1960s, Riverossi actually made a 4-6-4t in N scale. It was a beautiful model, but the performance was let down by a crappy three-pole motor. I bought one for my college buddy. He loved the appearance of the locomotive, but it was an early shelf queen.

I would lust after the Reading locomotive just because the Reading served my home town. I already have the Piko camelback 0-6-0, so I suppose it would have to be offered in live steam to tempt me sufficiently.

I think that a few of the suburban locomotives even had scoops to allow them to take water from track pans. (BOY! Would THAT ever be messy on a garden railroad!)

Best wishes for your project,
David Meashey


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Dave, 
How would you fire a Commuter with the fuel tank in the way?
John


----------



## virgal (Sep 25, 2009)

Here you go John. 

As a CNJ fan this is one of my pride and joys. Some day I will build one in large scale.

This is a PFM HO version. the box is dated May 1969.

Alan www.thegalline.com


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"How would you fire a Commuter with the fuel tank in the way?"

John;

I am guessing that your question concerns #1 gauge live steam. All four of my #1 gauge live steamers run on butane, and the fuel tanks for all of them are in the cab. It's not a problem. I just have the lighter lit when I turn on the fuel valve. Depending on the locomotive, the flame must be over the stack, in front of the open smokebox, or between the boiler and the dummy side tank. Once I hear the flame start (usually with a "pop"), I adjust the jet and wait for steam to come up to operating pressure.

Hope this helps,
David Meashey


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Probably the largest, heaviest, most powerful and most "modern" of the type were the Boston & Albany D-1A class. 
Five locomotives of the 4-6-6T wheel arrangement, built by Alco in 1928.
(the B&A had lots of older types too) ..they were used in Boston commuter service.



















The look like squashed New York Central Hudsons! (and the B&A was a NY Central subsidiary)

Scot


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Yes I have the modern ones too, but since I'm going in the other direction I foolishly left them out...

One that caught my eye is a 2-4-6t, feels right.











and this one was labeled K-line indicating O scale









Dave I meant the rear of the loco as the fuel tank, not your gas tank. In the K-Line above where do you put the coal?  Don't need the hobbyist trick of using the open smoke box, that's cheating! I was a joshing you...
Happy Rails,
John


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

John;

Since I now realize that you mean the real thing, the coal bunker was above the water tank with a slope sheet going into the rear of the cab. On the KLine locomotive pictured, it is that top and narrower portion behind the cab. These locomotives had shorter runs, so they did not need a high tonnage of coal to fuel them.

One of the Porters I ran at the tourist railroad had a bunker that only held two and a half tons of coal. That was more than enough for raising steam plus a full day of operations. Like the commuter locomotives, that Porter spent a fair amount of time standing while passengers got on and off the train.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Dave I already know that. I t was a simple joke... 

It's ok I'll do a build log...
John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I was asked for Lownote's link. The first time it showed itself, it was in my way! Trying to luck back to it the same way was futile...

Google came through ; 
http://forums.mylargescale.com/15-model-making/25244-kitbashing-2-6-4-world-s-ugliest-loco.html

John


----------

